# dovetail router bits for incra positioner



## wintu (Apr 4, 2010)

my incra ls super system its on the way to me and i would like to ask you guys for help when choosing dovetail router bits set. i know incra sells some whiteside or mlcs got some and probably a lots of others. what would be your choice?
thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Here's a good set and the price is right.

11 pc 1/2" SH Dovetail Router Bit Set For INCRA Jig - eBay (item 140406662271 end time May-16-10 15:46:40 PDT)

====



wintu said:


> my incra ls super system its on the way to me and i would like to ask you guys for help when choosing dovetail router bits set. i know incra sells some whiteside or mlcs got some and probably a lots of others. what would be your choice?
> thank you


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Paul. Welcome to the RouterForums community. Glad you joined.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought MLCS's set a number of years ago for my Incra setup. They were not accuractly sized at the time, which led to problems before I replaced them.


----------



## wintu (Apr 4, 2010)

thank you guy's for your responses . i heard that incra setup is very picky about router bits that is why im not sure about which set i should get.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Paul,

FWIW, if you buy a bit set from Incra, they ship you a Whiteside set. Whiteside also sells them through other distributors, individually and in sets. No doubt that others can also make close tolerance bits, so don't read *too* much into this information. Dovetails require tight tolerances. Some jigs (such as my Katiejig) are somewhat forgiving but my Incra is not.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Incra is totally non forging on bit size. Go with whiteside or Freud. It costs more up front, but they do the job


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

I have the Whiteside DT bit set for my Incra LS17. Very good bits; sharp and tight tolerances. Definitely go with Whiteside or Freud. More expensive, but your DTs will be perfect.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 on the whiteside bits. DEFINATELY!!!


----------



## wintu (Apr 4, 2010)

whiteside it is. thanks


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have had very good service from this company. 

Whiteside Router Bits: An American made Carbide Router Bit

They ship very fast and have free shipping on orders over $29. Which isn't hard to do with Whiteside bits.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I own two sets of Whiteside bits specifically for Incra, One of them, the "Hingecrafter" set came with a miss-sized bit. As others have stated, the tolerances are extremely important for the Incra system to work properly, Next time I will be paying a little extra for CMT, I've never been let down by them.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill... You're the first person I've known of to get a out-of-spec Whiteside bit... It can happen, just haven't heard of it before. Give them a call and they'll exchange it for you; should be no problem. If you read the reviews they are normally at the top or tied for first place. It's funny, cuz I had a similar experience with a CMT! <g>


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I called Incra, as I had purchased the sets through them. They said a replacement would be shipped in 2-3 weeks, that was 3+ months back so i stopped holding my breath.
I had another 3/8 bit in a different set that did work, so i wasn't left out in the woods- but thats another story.
In general, i've been happy with Incra's customer service. Maybe I should call Whiteside directly...

I know how you feel up there in Anchorage, today the sun came up at 2:37, and won't set till after 21:00. I pulled the blinders out last month.
Gotta love life in the North!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bill,

Talk with Mark Mueller; I found him very helpful when I had a hiccup on my order.


Mark Mueller
Field Operations Manager
Taylor Design Group, Inc.
1605 Crescent Circle, Suite 400
Carrollton, TX 75006 
[email protected]
Remote Office: 317.287.0340

Love life in the North.. and black-out blinds when you choose your bedtime!


----------

